# hapkido mixed?



## bradtash (Nov 24, 2008)

hey everyone,

has anyone here mixed Hapkido with anything else before?
i am training 3 nights a week and have been doing so for over 2 months now. i am thinking of joining either wing chun or muay thai or boxing. 

the wife really wants to join muay thai, she likes the way in which they punch and "shape up". she wants the muay thai for the aggressive nature that they teach. we are not exactly what you would call a fighting couple lol. far from it. but she has heard that within 2 months of muay thai she will get alot quicker and more accurate with punches and kicks.
she also likes the idea of boxing as it comes more natural to her. but would prefer muay thai as she wants the extras like elbows knees etc....

i was thinking wing chun as i heard that they are similar arts (circular actions) and have heard that wing chun has great offensive skills that would go well with Hapkidos defensive skills.

we both want to continue Hapkido as we love it and love the joint locks and pressure points and throws. but we would love to add another style so that we can train 6 nights a week instead of 3 and to get better at punches and the like.

any thoughts would be great.
thanks.
brad.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2008)

IMHO I would wait a little more that 2 months before considering cross training in another discipline....


----------



## matt.m (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with Drac entirely.  How much work do you do extra at home?  Although I have taught Judo to a brother/sister team.  The brother and sister both liked judo.  However, the sister did not like tkd as much as the brother.  She dropped TKD and stayed with Judo.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 24, 2008)

> How much work do you do extra at home?



That's a good point.

To me, class time is were you correct what's wrong and learn new stuff...and then you go home and do it a hundred more times to get your reps in.  

Ideally you *should* be training your martial arts every day..*some* of it is in class and *some* of it is woodshedding the materiel you learned in class.

So..going to class six days a week costs you the time needed to drill the materiel at home


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2008)

I too would wait a bit unless it's a very natural mix or completely separate arts. It's common to mix HKD adn TKD. Mixing in wing chun is fine but better after at least a year or so; muay thai and boxing are different enough that you could likely add them now.


----------



## bradtash (Nov 24, 2008)

hey guys,
thanks for the advice.
we are both uni students and have ALOT of spare time throughout the day.
we prcatice anywhere from 45 min to an hour a day 6 days a week ( plus classes).
so we should wait for at least another 6 months to add another martial art to this? even muay thai or boxing?
i can understand about wing chun might be a bit confusing with the Hapkido training until i have alot of training in my base art so as to not get confused.

should we be training more?
any tips as to what we should be doing on our days off?
we just basically work on all our techniques.
thanks,
brad.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2008)

bradtash said:


> should we be training more?


 
No..IMHO if you keep at it non-stop and you're gonna burn yourself out




bradtash said:


> any tips as to what we should be doing on our days off?


 
Relaxing..Let your bodies recoup from all the strenous training.



bradtash said:


> we just basically work on all our techniques.
> thanks,brad.


 
I have head of dedication to your art  but you have taken it to the next level..Again IMHO I would wait until I had a GOOD and COMPLETE understand of one discipline before attempting to learn another...


----------



## Brad Dunne (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm forced to ask, what type/style of Hapkido are you learning?
The reason I ask is that Hapkido is a very brutal discipline with hard training and has everything that you seem to be looking for, outside of what you are currently getting. This lends me to believe that whatever training you are receiving, seems to be greatly lacking, based upon your initial post.


----------



## buldog (Nov 25, 2008)

my first exposure to martial arts was a combination of HKD and TKD and they seemed to work very well together.  good luck on your journey!


----------

